# Tripe would it be ok to feed it on its .....



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Tripe would it be ok to feed it on its as most of the time after my dogs have ate the tripe out of the bowl they leave most of the dry food ! and don't tell me to mix it in more as there tongues are aw some at separating both!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

the way i feed mine 
they have the dry bix in the morning and the tripe in the evening.

the bowls are always empty   
mind you they are dallies they eat anything i give them )


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

mine seperate to, but now i just feed the raw stuff dont mix it with dry food it was just a wast of time, they much prefer the raw and gobble it all up


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

carol said:


> the way i feed mine
> they have the dry bix in the morning and the tripe in the evening.
> 
> the bowls are always empty
> mind you they are dallies they eat anything i give them )


 if i gave them there dry food first then they would not eat any and would be waiting untill i put the tripe down!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

i would just give them the tripe 

what about veg do they like that ?
if so i would give them tripe and veg even fruit


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

carol said:


> i would just give them the tripe
> 
> what about veg do they like that ?
> if so i would give them tripe and veg even fruit


 mine love a carrot stick or a apple


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Just stick with the tripe then lol.
Maybe in the future try the dry food again in the morning time and continue with the tripe in the evening, They may well think they are getting a treat and eat it all in the morning time's 
Our dogs sure know what they want huh .


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

When one of mine did the same - I put his dried dog food in a plastic bag - got a hammer and smashed it to powder and mixed it in with the tripe - I gradually only smashed it up to small lumps and eventually he ate with the whole dried food - give it a try......they cannot pick tripe out of powder LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Debbie said:


> When one of mine did the same - I put his dried dog food in a plastic bag - got a hammer and smashed it to powder and mixed it in with the tripe - I gradually only smashed it up to small lumps and eventually he ate with the whole dried food - give it a try......they cannot pick tripe out of powder LOL


Very good idea


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

nici said:


> mine love a carrot stick or a apple


 they will eat anything ! But just dont make to much of a fuse over the dry food! so i am thinking of droping it and giving them more tripe instead!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Debbie said:


> When one of mine did the same - I put his dried dog food in a plastic bag - got a hammer and smashed it to powder and mixed it in with the tripe - I gradually only smashed it up to small lumps and eventually he ate with the whole dried food - give it a try......they cannot pick tripe out of powder LOL


yeah i would say thats worth a try!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I have huge resovations about feeding tripe alone - dogs need their dried food for the nutrition - I have seen dogs fed on tripe alone and they lack bone etc yes it may put the weight on but it doesnt give a balanced diet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Debbie said:


> I have huge resovations about feeding tripe alone - dogs need their dried food for the nutrition - I have seen dogs fed on tripe alone and they lack bone etc yes it may put the weight on but it doesnt give a balanced diet.


some body remind me again what is in tripe !?


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL its cows belly...mainly moisture and fat........


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Debbie said:


> LOL its cows belly...mainly moisture and fat........


why was i thinking it was lambs!?? some one shoot me!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee hee,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hee hee hee,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 oh shut up u !


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

leave her alone you


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I would'nt feed tripe on its own as it does not contain everything a dog needs, have you tried soaking the dry food in a little water first to soften it (this worked for my border collie) or you could try coating it in a little gravy they love it (not too much though, dont want a tubby pooch or diarhorrea)


----------



## BredaKim (Nov 10, 2007)

Do you buy the tripe fresh from a butcher? or frozen? and how do you cook it...cos my mom used to cook it in milk  but that's no good for dogs  is it expensive?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

BredaKim said:


> Do you buy the tripe fresh from a butcher? or frozen? and how do you cook it...cos my mom used to cook it in milk  but that's no good for dogs  is it expensive?


i buy frozen tripe ,after its defrosted i feed it to them ! i never cook it !


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> i buy frozen tripe ,after its defrosted i feed it to them ! i never cook it !


same here only I mix it with the dry food also, my dogs love it, its the only way one of them will eat the dry food rolleyes: fussy eaters)


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

sometimes I have it delivered minced and frozen - I thaw it out and give it raw - dont ever cook the stuff - it will smell your house out for months!!! LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> oh shut up u !


................


----------



## BredaKim (Nov 10, 2007)

Debbie said:


> Sometimes mine is straight from the abattoir through a friend - sometimes I have it delivered minced and frozen - I thaw it out and give it raw - dont ever cook the stuff - it will smell your house out for months!!! LOL
> It costs me £5.60 for 20lbs or £1 a belly - thankfully my friend has her own mincer


Well!...lol..there I was thinking you should cook it!  lol....That's cos my mom always coked it...she and my brother love the stuff...and your right...it stinks to high heaven!! OMG...just the thought of it...I have to admit, when I saw tripe I thought...ooh ok...but can I put up with the stink ? LOL...now I know i don't have to I might give it a go with my two...Meg is a very fussy eater, she's just plain snobby really LOL


----------



## BredaKim (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I bet your Mum cooked the white bleached tripe - My Dad eats it too.....but what we give the dogs isnt the same stuff - this is tripe but not bleached etc...just pure cow belly YUMMY LOL


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

My dog has never had tripe.
But must say she lovvvveeessssss tripe sticks. But boy dont they smell!!! 
She also stopped eating dry food, dont know why. I tried mixing it with the pouches and she managed to eat all the wet food and leave the dry.......


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I feed both my dogs with dry food mixed with tripe raw, i damp the food and add just a little tuna or sardines sprinkled on top or sometimes a little grated cheese.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

I have found that dogs dont dont like the washed tripe as much as they do the fresh tripe ! The washed tripe dont smell as bad and the dog dont seem intrested in it because of this


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

jeanie said:


> I feed both my dogs with dry food mixed with tripe raw, i damp the food and add just a little tuna or sardines sprinkled on top or sometimes a little grated cheese.


Would your dog like some wine with that ? 

Sod that mucking around, Just tripe stuck in the bowl with some mixer or complete and away they go.


----------



## dogsdinner (Nov 6, 2007)

Mine get tripe straight from the slaughterhouse its gross when you have to trim it and cut it up but they love it, it goes straight down no messing!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

dogsdinner said:


> Mine get tripe straight from the slaughterhouse its gross when you have to trim it and cut it up but they love it, it goes straight down no messing!


I can believe it, Nice and fresh  Best thing ya can give em


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

My dad and grandad used to get it straight from the slaughter house.
They'd have to cut it up and my god did it stink!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> My dad and grandad used to get it straight from the slaughter house.
> They'd have to cut it up and my god did it stink!


LOL it stinks bad enough just preparing it, Let along cutting it up ohhh my goood lord


----------



## dogsdinner (Nov 6, 2007)

It's heavy too sometimes the slaughterman has to lift it into the car but theres a lot of fat sometimes that has to be cut off. You get the melts as well which is seen as the chefs special in my house lol
It stinks like mad i hate it but you get used to it.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

garryd said:


> why was i thinking it was lambs!?? some one shoot me!


where's my gun


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Can I just put my two pennorth in - if you are feeding a complete food then IMHO you shouldnt mix anything into it. It is just what it says 'complete' therefore it is a balanced whole food - by adding things to it you are unbalancing the meal


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I understand what you are saying, however nothing else works for my bitch other than tripe mixed with complete dry dog food she has never looked better than she does now on this mixture, so I will be sticking to it


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Can I just put my two pennorth in - if you are feeding a complete food then IMHO you shouldnt mix anything into it. It is just what it says 'complete' therefore it is a balanced whole food - by adding things to it you are unbalancing the meal


I sometimes add complete to tripe if i have run out of mixer or i add pasta..thats if my dogs look like they are loosing a bit of weight, Which is'nt often, It just builds them up abit...Its done mine no harm and they enjoy it so ill continue doing it all the while they seem to sometimes lose abit of weight 

There are alot of things people say, But to me it means jack s**t..if something works for me and it has no ill effect ill keep doing it regardless.


----------

